# Router bit combinations



## alteridiom (Jan 27, 2013)

I use my router to make frames for art. Is there somewhere that has bit combinations/designs/patterns? I feel wasteful putting wood through and seeing what happens. It's also a pain changing bits out back and forth trying to get that perfect design for a frame. Any tips/tricks/suggestions?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

alteridiom said:


> I use my router to make frames for art. Is there somewhere that has bit combinations/designs/patterns? I feel wasteful putting wood through and seeing what happens. It's also a pain changing bits out back and forth trying to get that perfect design for a frame. Any tips/tricks/suggestions?


Hi - it's kind of a learning process really. Most of the more popular woodworking outlets on line will provide artwork of the cross section each particular bit will yield, like here:
MLCS molding plane profile cutters

After awhile you get the hang of "reading" the profile and then you can start experimenting with combining profiles from different bits. I know I spent a lot of time just reading and studying bit profiles until I got comfortable with it.
Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

+1 on what John said. You can also ask the places you buy bits from for a catalog. Bit makers web pages usually have helpful information.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

*Woodsmith Magazine*

Woodsmith Magazine once had an article once that demonstrated how to get 17 different profiles using only 3 bits.

Hope this helps

Don


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a handy reference, Don.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don, Thanks for the article. I've used CMT's catalog, it has large pictures of their bit profiles. 

Mike


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

alteridiom said:


> I use my router to make frames for art. Is there somewhere that has bit combinations/designs/patterns? I feel wasteful putting wood through and seeing what happens. It's also a pain changing bits out back and forth trying to get that perfect design for a frame. Any tips/tricks/suggestions?


here is a nice cataloge from EAGLE ANERICA that show's the bit and what the wood look's like the one that i have is E104/2012 but probly most of their cat's show the profile you can call them and ask for this catalog ect 1-800-872-2511 or go on line and look they may have a down load or pdf ?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone ~ Excellent question as well as responses. I really appreciated Don's link to the WoodSmith article. Was wondering if any members go one step further and glue the downloaded catalog images to their bit storage boxes or drawers. Just a thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I do it

I cut out women,I cut out drinking,I cut out smoking ,now I cut out pictures of router bits LOL 

==


Web Shepherd said:


> Hello Everyone ~ Excellent question as well as responses. I really appreciated Don's link to the WoodSmith article. Was wondering if any members go one step further and glue the downloaded catalog images to their bit storage boxes or drawers. Just a thought.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

donald_archer said:


> Woodsmith Magazine once had an article once that demonstrated how to get 17 different profiles using only 3 bits.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Don


Thanks Don, I printed out this link to have as reference in the shop.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Everyone, 

I didn't see the link to the article Don mentioned so I did a search. It is a PDF file:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Your incorrigible, BJ.....*



bobj3 said:


> hi i do it
> 
> i cut out women,i cut out drinking,i cut out smoking ,now i cut out pictures of router bits lol
> 
> ==



rotflao...........


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PRDarnell said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I didn't see the link to the article Don mentioned so I did a search. It is a PDF file:
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf



I think the link was deleted by the mod team?????????


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

PRDarnell said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I didn't see the link to the article Don mentioned so I did a search. It is a PDF file:
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf


Paul I did not find the link in his post either. I wonder if it is a Firefox thing. Thanks for posting it. I have saved it to all three drives.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

BJ I didn't have to stop any of those things, age did it for me!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Willway said:


> Paul I did not find the link in his post either. I wonder if it is a Firefox thing. Thanks for posting it. I have saved it to all three drives.


It is not a Firefox thing...I use Firefox and it was there earlier.

The link has been "censored" .


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"Last edited by Mike" usually means a copyrighted material file has been deleted. Unless you have written permission to post this file please remove it. August Home Publishing owns this material and is a friend of the forums. This information was included in a free hand out with a magazine and I asked about posting it here. Bryan Nelson specificly said no, that this information is available for sale. Please remove the links or I will have to. Sorry about this, it is useful information.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Not sure it was there at first but now it seems to have vanished. Thanks for re-posting the link

Regards 
Don


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

sorry If I stepped out of bounds here. The pdf file was/is free for download from the WWS website. 

I am sorry if I messed up


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest you buy just one bit,the one below will make MANY profiles ,all with just one bit.. 

Many mfg. make a bit like the one below..



Multiform Molding Maker Router Bit

MLCS Multiform Molding Maker Router Bit


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> "Last edited by Mike" usually means a copyrighted material file has been deleted. Unless you have written permission to post this file please remove it. August Home Publishing owns this material and is a friend of the forums. This information was included in a free hand out with a magazine and I asked about posting it here. Bryan Nelson specificly said no, that this information is available for sale. Please remove the links or I will have to. Sorry about this, it is useful information.



It may have helped if you had posted this earlier, Mike, instead of just censoring the post and leaving forum members in the dark.

I do agree that copyright material should not be posted, but this should have been made clear.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I went to a frame shop and looked at the various profiles available. I then looked at the various curves and thought about what router bits it would take to recreate them. The ones I liked were a cove or two and a few round nose bits. A lot of profiles aren't that complex. 

There are also some manufacturers that sell picture frame bit sets. Elite Tools from Quebec sells a set for example.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope this is not treading on moderators toes or those of Woodsmith, but Woodsmith do offer a couple of online extra free downloads that cover this topic.

Go to their website, select 'Online Extras' and enter "profiles" into the search box. This should produce a couple of useful articles similar to the one originally published.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No worries Mal. It is fine to post links to free downloads at the sites who own the material. The problem came up when a PDF of the copyrighted material was posted on our forums.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi don could you please mail me that link to wood smith magazine in connection with router bits kind regards carl


----------

